# bluesy doom sludge-= GRIEF , slow pace rock music kinda sabbathian



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Love GRIEF masterpiiece ''come to grief'', dont you love it folks, and it's blues infused and coloured doomyy sludge band.I rarely listen to this stuff but i guess it's fun sometime.My favorite song is I hate you, i dont know mutch other album of grief all does i have em.


----------

